# New Rohloff shifter on Jones Bars



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been on a Spaceframe for the better part of a year and have tried to get a shifting setup for the Rohloff that works well with H bars.

I have three sets of H bars now: The original bars, a slightly narrower version of the original bars (called the XC bar, on which the handles are 1" shorter than the original), and a set of Jones loop bars.

I tried the original Rohloff shifter on all three bars, and I also rode this as a SS for quite awhile as well. The bars I really liked were the narrower original bars, so I tried to find a shifter that would allow me to use these bars with the Rohloff shifter as part of the regular grip vice sticking it on the end of the forward extension which I did as well for awhile.

BTW I won't be using the loop bars and I'll sell them if anyone wants them. They're made in the US Jones bars, not the Taiwan bars he's selling now. PM me if interested.

Anyway, I found a shifter on this site made by a guy in Germany...it looks good, shifts great, and best of all is very small in diameter so I can grab it just like part of the bar. Most of my riding is done with a finger or two forward of the crossbar and 2-3 fingers behind it. The original H bar's extensions were 1" longer than the one in the photos. 

It's yet another shifter option. BTW I reversed the cable setup so rolling the shifter forward downshifts; it feels more natural to me.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I want to see pictures of the bike !!!!!


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

fokof said:


> I want to see pictures of the bike !!!!!


Here's a thread with some pics in SS mode.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=632387&highlight=spaceframe


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info - have you a link to the seller of the shifters? Am considering the tune shifter to drop a little weight but not been able to find any reviews of them. How does your new shifter shift in comparison to the standard one, and do you know if it saves any weight over the old one? I saw a post a while back with some nice looking rohloff shifters, with two different options for the cable exit, and drilled areas to save weight, but not been able to find it again!


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

SSBonty said:


> Thanks for the info - have you a link to the seller of the shifters? Am considering the tune shifter to drop a little weight but not been able to find any reviews of them. How does your new shifter shift in comparison to the standard one, and do you know if it saves any weight over the old one? I saw a post a while back with some nice looking rohloff shifters, with two different options for the cable exit, and drilled areas to save weight, but not been able to find it again!


The thread you're talking about is on this forum, the topic is triathlon bike with a Rohloff or some such. The shifters are crazy light but I don't really care as I'm running a Rohloff!

The shifter is really well made and works great, no problems at all. The guy who makes them is Armin Weith, here's a link to his site:

http://www.smart-components.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=34

Post some pics once you decide and get the shifter on!


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks!

I found that thread straight after I wrote the message on here, it wasn't the exact one I was thinking of but it has some great info on. Thanks for the link to the sales page too, not been able to find that anywhere... I'm going for a 'light despite a Rohloff and Dynohub' build!


----------



## nicolai-uk (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't Rohloff have their own lightweight shifter on the way? Announced at Eurobike IIRC


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

nicolai-uk said:


> Don't Rohloff have their own lightweight shifter on the way? Announced at Eurobike IIRC


Allegedly.
Rumored at Eurobike every year since 1842.


----------



## nicolai-uk (Dec 18, 2007)

Welsh Dave said:


> Allegedly.
> Rumored at Eurobike every year since 1842.


They were showing it at Corebike the other week in the UK. Per Dan @ HFTH a good evolution of the original design. They're selling through stock of the old one before introduction.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

The shifter from Armin looks way smaller and lighter than even the new Rohloff shifter, it works great, is made incredibly well, and is available now.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice setup. I bought one of Jeff's loop bars. Super high quality. Very comfortable and functional.


----------



## julk (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks very nice.

Is that sheaf knife I see on the downtube for riding in wolf territory?


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, the knife. It's better to be prepared. I'm not concerned with animals so much, but you you never know when you might need a sharp knife. Same with the parachute cord. It could come in handy someday. 

I have a cool story about the bar. That was Jeff's bar off one of his bikes. I wanted to buy one of the original U.S. made bars, but he sold those out long ago ( I do see where the OP is selling one....so contact him of you're interested ) Jeff's bars are now made in Taiwan. He said the quality and welds are better, and I believed him, but I wanted an original. The only original loop bar that Jeff had was on one of his bike. He offered to sell me his bar (!) I thought that was really cool of him. I paid $400.00 because he said it was used, but it's like new and very high quality. 

The original ti loop bars were selling for $550.00 The new ti bars are selling for $380.00 which I think is a very good deal.


----------



## julk (Jan 25, 2008)

You were fortunate to get Jeff's bars.

I put titanium bars on my commuter after alloy ones snapped. 
The titanium bars were very comfy and gave me a lot more confidence after the crash.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, Titanium is really nice and comfy. I was fortunate to get Jeff's bar. I think it might be a prototype, but not sure. Jeff's a really cool guy. He spent a lot of time with me talking bars. A lot of time. I highly recommend him. He doesn't forget you after the sale either. He contacted me a few times with suggestions for set up. If you're interested, here's a pic he sent of the bar before I bought. It took a lot of Goof Off getting the sticky tape off, but I was happy to do it. 

What bar did you go with ?


----------



## julk (Jan 25, 2008)

I got SR Sakae PowerBulge titanium bars a lot of years ago - well before the better grades of titanium were more commonly available.

You can read about them here mtbr forum thread 521419


----------

